
The Elder Scrolls: Skyblivion - bane
https://skyblivion.com/
======
numakerg
I guess voice acting will be stripped from the older game, so it will require
owning both.

I wonder how many people on the team came from the Morrowblivion project.
Can't wait to heart about the Skyfall project circa 2024.

~~~
liability
Heh, to be frank I think the game would be improved by leaving out the voice
acting entirely. It's pretty bad.

~~~
MrMember
They spent too much money and Patrick Stewart and Sean Bean and not enough on
"general" voice actors. There are like five people voicing the hundreds of
characters in the game.

------
Causalityl
I have to admit, even as an elder scrolls fan whose favorite game in the
series is Oblivion, I've never much understood Skyblivion. There's very little
you can't do to Oblivion with mods that you can do to Skyrim. Skywind has its
own devs, but there are plenty of other games in the series which could use a
rebuild, like Redguard or Daggerfall. Despite that, I do greatly look forward
to the completion of this project.

~~~
drogon50
Daggerfall is getting remastered and there's an actual playable version:
[https://www.dfworkshop.net/](https://www.dfworkshop.net/)

I installed it recently just to scratch that childhool itch, and it's looking
good, and still plays well (this was one immersive game back in the day)

Here's an ultrawide screenshot if you're interested:
[https://ibb.co/HrZZHcp](https://ibb.co/HrZZHcp)

------
jowday
I remember a similar project to port Morrowind over to the Oblivion engine. I
wonder if we'll eventually end up with a chain of total conversion mods where
each installment of TES is ported over to the next installment's engine.

~~~
wincy
I think that eventually changes into skywind

